# Autoruns atmfd.dll not Found - Normal?



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,

While using autoruns I noticed a missing file entry for adobe type manager, I see that it is used for font management on adobe, but I rarely care for fonts so I don't see this as much as an issue. 

I see solutions online to fix it but I don't think it's worth the effort in case I break other things by accident.










I can't seem to delete it for some reason, should I just leave it alone on startup if it's not important or if this is a common issue?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, it's "normal". Since it is no longer needed, the easiest solution is to simply leave it alone. 

Security Update Guide - Microsoft Security Response Center


> *ATMFD.DLL is not present in Windows 10 installations starting with Windows 10, version 1709.*


Version 1709 carried the OS build number 10.0.16299 which was released back in 2017 and reached the end of service in late 2020.

To see which Version and OS build you are currently running, press [ Winkey ] + [ I ], (that's an eye, not "L"), then click System > About. Scroll down a bit and you should see:

Version *21H1*
OS build *19043.1110*​
If you don't, tap the [Winkey], type in *update*. press [Enter], click the "Check for update" button and allow it to apply all available updates.


----------

